# a lonely parrotlet



## zilver (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi!

Three weeks ago I got two new parrotlets _(Forpus coelestis) _named Taro and Milow. Milow was a cripple: he had one leg that was standing out a bit, which caused him to be unable to fly, climb, or walk well. He had a special stick that was _his _stick which he used to get some more grip and look around confidently.

I got them when they were about 6 weeks old - they were babies. In the beginning, they did amazing. They got used to their cage and their home, as well as me, super quickly. I could pick Taro up in no time: they were tamed when I got them. Milow had more issues.

Last week, Milow passed away. I think he might have had heart problems, or maybe something else was going on, I don't know. Every night, the two of them would cuddle together and they would fall asleep that way. Taro definitely looked out for his brother. I gave him a plushie to cuddle with at night - he loves it.

A couple of days ago, Taro started acting strange. I am not allowed to pick him up anymore or come anywhere near him. I would carry him around on my shoulder - now, he will fly away as soon as I come close. His eating and sleeping habits seem normal, and he seems relaxed (making sounds, singing, stretching, preening) when he doesn't notice me paying attention.

I'm so sad. I was so glad I had a new buddy to take care of, and now he seems to be pushing me away. Shouldn't he want _more _attention from me if he is feeling lonely?

Does anyone have any tips? Or has anyone experienced sth similar? Please let me know.


----------



## JarvisMillan (Mar 25, 2020)

zilver said:


> Hi!
> 
> Three weeks ago I got two new parrotlets _(Forpus coelestis) _named Taro and Milow. Milow was a cripple: he had one leg that was standing out a bit, which caused him to be unable to fly, climb, or walk well. He had a special stick that was _his _stick which he used to get some more grip and look around confidently.
> 
> ...


My god, this is so sad. Unfortunately, I know nothing about birds but I really hope that things will get better!


----------

